# Buying wood over the internet, don't want to get ripped off so have some questions!



## shea1973 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to put this so I figured this would be the best section since I have a smoker that uses wood.

I live in Vandaila Illinois.  It seems to be hard around here to get anything but hickory.  The person I usually buys for has mostly regular Fire Wood and Hickory.  Occasionally he has Apple or Maple.  Very rarely does he have mesquite and cherry.  In the stores like True Value and Walmart, they have during the summer hickory chunks and mesquite.  However I don't like to buy them from Walmart because most of the time they aren't even close to chunks, seems to be more like chips.

Anyways what I am thinking of doing is going to buy some mesquite, apple, maple and cherry wood logs on the Internet.  I have looked at Ebay and seem to be pretty reasonable, most with free shipping.  Amazon only has chunks and chips, they don't seem to sell any logs, but seems to be over priced if you add in the like $5.50 per bag for chunks of wood. 

So I don't want to be ripped off and was wondering where the best place to buy Mesquite, Apple, Cherry and Maple logs form?  Also what I should be looking for to make sure I get the best price on product and delivery?

Thank You all for any help and suggestions!


----------



## big andy a (Feb 2, 2012)

Did a real quick search on CraigsList - that's where I get my wood for smoking - and found;

_Its time to cook. Stock up on your smoking bbq wood before its all gone. I have split logs or chunks of Apple,cherry,pecan,hickory,sassafras,mulberry and walnut.
Chunks are $0.50 per pound. perfect for all personal smokers. Logs are $20.00 per wheel barrow load or $100.00 per truck load
Cell 618 334 5660 Home 618 667 1171------618 667 1242 Thanks and GOD BLESS_

This was an ad for Troy, IL which I think is in your area of the state.

Good luck,

Curt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2012)

Shea...Have you checked local Craigslist? What kind of Smoker are you using?...JJ


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)

Before I would buy off the net I would; check local tree trimmers, check local orchards, run an add in your paper, check out Craigslist. Problem with buying off the net you gotta know your source or ya could get something other then ya wanted.


----------



## shea1973 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank You all for your help.  Big Andy A, Troy Illinois is only about 50 miles from where I live.  I will give them a call, thank you!

Chef Jimmy J, it is a Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 20, 2012)

I would try to buy locally so you can inspect what you're getting.
There's a lot of musty and moldy garbage wood being sold over the internet.
Be careful buying by-the-pound if the wood isn't dry, etc.


----------

